# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  double vowels -яя -ии -ее

## Sjoasja

Can anyone help me learn how to pronounce such (unstressed) endings of words? I use a textbook but it doesn't say how to pronounce such words.  ::

----------


## vikk

You can try to use the google translator.

----------


## Lampada

_последняя_ pronunciation: How to pronounce последняя in Russian  _осенняя пора -_ http://forvo.com/word/%D0%BE%D1%81%D...1%80%D0%B0/#ru

----------


## Lampada

Pronunciations for _осеннее_

----------


## Lampada

_лилии_ pronunciation: How to pronounce лилии in Russian

----------


## Sjoasja

Oh that's really nice! To my ears though, -яя and -ее sound pretty much the same.  ::  Guess I'll have to listen to it a couple of 100 times.

----------


## maxmixiv

Yes, maybe you should add -ие into the mix. осенние, for example.

----------


## Lampada

> Oh that's really nice! To my ears though, -яя and -ее sound pretty much the same.  Guess I'll have to listen to it a couple of 100 times.

 It might help.  Also, perhaps  listening to songs could be helpful and more fun.

----------


## Lampada

*ЭТО ЗДОРОВО - НИКОЛАЙ НОСКОВ  
Eta Zdorova - Nikolai Noskov  
 with Lyrics!*

----------


## Lampada

*Владимир Высоцкий - КОНИ ПРИВЕРЕДЛИВЫЕ 
("Skittish" Horses) 
LYRICS*

----------


## Lampada

*Я СВОБОДЕН -- Кипелов Валерий 
with lyrics*

----------


## Lampada

*"Шумел камыш" текст*

----------


## Lampada

*"Опера № 2" 
 Витас  
текст*

----------


## Soft sign

> To my ears though, -яя and -ее sound pretty much the same.  Guess I'll have to listen to it a couple of 100 times.

 Unstressed endings can be pronounced identically. It’s not your ears’ fault.

----------


## Sjoasja

Wow, thanks for all the videos! Really helpful  ::   Would осенние sound different then осеннее?  
Yeah I feel like the unstressed endings sound very identical. Same with -oe -ая endings when unstressed.  I guess it's just a matter of practice and listening.

----------


## maxmixiv

They are all different, this is what endings are good for . 
May be you will want to hear some clips with the media player able to slow down videos, VLC for example.

----------


## Alex80

> ...I guess it's just a matter of practice and listening.

 Start with loud and clear pronunciation, where difference is obvious. Practice and you will end with fluent speech, where unstressed vowels are degraded to some kind of "unclear sounds". It is biology and physics of mouth and language.

----------


## Sjoasja

Loud and clear pronounciation makes sense to get a better feeling for it. I might record myself a couple of times and post it here. Maybe someone can then tell me how far off my pronounciation still is  ::

----------


## Sjoasja

осеннее     as-sen-n'i-ji
осенние     as-sen-n'i-ji 
осеннии     as-sen-ni-i 
осенняя     as-sen-n'uh-juh 
я
This is how i imagine saying it. -ие -ее the same, whereas the -ии wouldn't have the Y-sound for the last vowel. And the -яя would be the schwa sound of fathEr, with the last vowel a Y-sound to it.

----------


## Soft sign

> They are all different, this is what endings are good for.

 When pronouncing extremely accurately — maybe.

----------


## RedFox

> осеннее     as-sen-n'i-ji
> осенние     as-sen-n'i-ji 
> осеннии     as-sen-ni-i 
> осенняя     as-sen-n'uh-juh 
> я
> This is how i imagine saying it. -ие -ее the same, whereas the -ии wouldn't have the Y-sound for the last vowel. And the -яя would be the schwa sound of fathEr, with the last vowel a Y-sound to it.

 осеннее, осенние and осеннии all are [ɐsʲenʲ:ɪ.ɪ] for me. (Reduced a, soft s, stressed e, soft long n, short i and short i again)
The difference can appear only when I pronounce them slowly, sound by sound. 
осенняя is [ɐsʲenʲ:ɪjə], with the first я reduced to [ɪ]. But [ɐsʲenʲ:əjə] sounds good as well.

----------


## Sjoasja

Thanks for all the tips people  ::  It's quite helpful. I do find it difficult to find out how well I am speaking and pronounciating the language.   I recorded myself reading a short text from the russian penguin course, would someone be willing to listen to it and give me some feedback?  I am wondering how easy it is to understand me, how annoying/thick my accent is, and well basically things to improve really!  
The recording you can find on the following URL.  Vocaroo | Voice message 
I read the following text.  2015-08-31 22_23_16-Nieuwe melding.jpg

----------


## maxmixiv

With little effort I can understand everything.
In some words your Ч sounds like Ц. You could work on this sound: мальчик pronunciation: How to pronounce мальчик in Russian 
 A few errors which might be accidental: бил instead был, Серёжа sounds almost as Сериоза etc
(Серёжа is on Forvo too)

----------


## Sjoasja

Ah - I'm glad to hear that it's understandable  ::  I guess I will always have an accent, but as long as it doesn't get in the way of understanding it's ok.  I listened to the recording a few times myself and can definitely agree on the points you mentioned. Interestingly, I wouldn't have recognized these mistakes if you haven't raised it first.

----------


## Sjoasja

Я рад что ты понимаешь меня. По-моему у меня всегда есть акцент, но если все панимают меня, это нет проблема. Я слушал аудизаписи, а я соглашаюсь с тобой о твоём отзыве.  
(might as well try to write more and more in russian, hehehe)

----------


## Alex80

> Я рад что ты понимаешь меня.
Probably "Я рад, что вы понимаете меня." is more appropriate here and now. Russian etiquette insists on the use of plural "вы" (including grammatical case of depended words) if you talk with unknown (not well-known) man. "Ты" is "familiar form" used with friends, family, well-known people and so on. It is not problem now, while you are learning, but this should be learned in first lessons.  ::  
> Я слушал аудизаписи, а я соглашаюсь с тобой о твоём отзыве. 
"Я слушал аудизаписи и я согласен с твоим отзывом."
Particle ", а" here is something like "but" in english. "Opposition". "I listen, BUT..." implied "I do not agree". Same here. "and"-"и" is ok.
"соглашаюсь" is imperfect form. Sounds strange. I think it is something like "I am agreeing with you" in english... but I do not know english well.  ::  Perfect form "согласен" is ok here.
"с твоим отзывом" is shorter and sound more natural also.

----------


## Sjoasja

Алэх (саша?)  
Спасибо! Your feedback makes a lot of sense.  ::   So.... Я согласен с твоим отзывом! )) 
I still have to get used to using the imperfective and perfective verbs  ::  But I'll get it down, sooner or later.

----------

